# Help and advice needed please! RE: Getting a parent over to live in NZ



## ClemClan (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I am in need of any information or advice about bringing my mum over to New Zealand to live permanently. I've seen this on the forum quite some time ago, but can't remember any of it! 

We've lived here for nearly six years now, we have residency, but no citizenship as yet. My mum lives in the UK, she's in her early sixties, but I wouldn't say she was in perfect health as she's diabetic. She does have two other children and grandchildren, but ideally she'd be better off over here with us. But how can we do this!? 

Obviously she doesn't have a job - she's retired. Yes, she's going to need medical treatment/assistance now and in the future. She could support herself financially, but she's not a millionaire, she could probably buy a small house or even have something built on our land and support herself for a certain amount of time. 

Anyone, please who's done this or is doing this?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Family Category - Parent

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/live/parent/default.htm


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Clem

A difficult one, as with two children who are not in New Zealand, the nucleus of her family is not here. 
There is a parent retirement category if she can afford to invest $1 million for 4 years.
Or there's 'tier 1', which allows people who are parents of New Zealand residents or citizens, and who have access to sufficient funds, to apply for residence in New Zealand. 
I don't think that Tier 2 applies as they have adult children resident in the same country as them.
But the website also says that there is a waiting list - shorter for tier 1 applicants but up to 7 years for tier 2. 

See Parent

Good luck.


----------

